# Audio failure and caller ID



## intrac (Apr 2, 2006)

Just got my VIP211 last week. 

While scrolling from the OTAs to HD channels, the 211 began to sound like a motor boat, then lost audio completely. Had to reset the 211 to restore audio.

Also the caller ID doesn't work properly -- shows unidentified caller.

An interesting feature though is that the OTA tuner in the 211 shows better results than the my internal ATSC tuner.


----------

